# New articles about Crohn's Disease added to Articles page



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

These two articles have just been added to the Articles page.Ally's Tipsby Ally BainTips provided from Ally Bain, a Chicago teen with Crohn's disease to learn how you can reach beyond the boundaries of the disease to live well - healthfully and happily. Answers to Commonly Asked Questions about Crohn's Diseaseby David T. Rubin M.D., Assistant Professor of Medicine at the University of Chicago Pritzker School of MedicineLeading authority in Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis is working to help people understand the disease and how to best manage it.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow....thanks Jeff!Mary::







)) ( Look I am almost very prolific LOL)


----------

